# USB motherboard extension



## dmehling (Aug 7, 2014)

Is there a way to have a long USB cable that connects directly to the motherboard?  The reason I ask is because I have a couple of USB devices that cannot use a USB hub or regular extension cable.  But I want to locate my computer to a more out-of-the-way place, and my devices will not reach the USB ports on the PC.


----------



## StrangleHold (Aug 7, 2014)

How far you talking about?


----------



## dmehling (Aug 7, 2014)

Perhaps three or four feet.  I can only seem to find internal USB motherboard cables, and not sure if it's a good idea to use them outside the computer or not.  Surely this is something that others have done.


----------



## ScottALot (Aug 7, 2014)

Are you talking about extending the USB ports on the motherboard or extending the USB hub headers on the motherboard (the ones with pins) like this one?


----------



## StrangleHold (Aug 7, 2014)

I don't see why you would have a problem getting USB cables that long.


----------



## dmehling (Aug 7, 2014)

ScottALot said:


> Are you talking about extending the USB ports on the motherboard or extending the USB hub headers on the motherboard (the ones with pins) like this one?
> 
> I'm not really sure.  All I know is that the regular USB extension cables that you connect to the USB ports on the outside of a computer case will not work for at least one of my devices.  This particular device needs to be connected directly to the USB port itself, but the cable is not quite long enough.  It's possible that I could get a longer cable for my device.  But, I was just thinking that there could be a way to extend the cable that goes from the motherboard to the USB port.  However, it might seem strange to have an internal USB wire extending several feet outside of the computer case.


----------



## StrangleHold (Aug 8, 2014)

As far as a connection, there is no difference in the back ports and the motherboard headers. I would just get a longer cable and hook it up to a back port.


----------

